# Opinions please JLC vs. Cartier



## VetteBandit

So I opened up this question as a response to another thread, but wanted to have a discussion regarding these particular watches and watch brands. I am looking to add a leather strap, maybe more dressy, watch to my collection.

Choice one: Cartier Santos 100 XL (rose and steel) - Always liked this watch, but for some reason never pull the trigger....while I know the history of the brand I feel that many look down on Cartier for whatever reason.








(image from web)

Choice two: JLC Master Compressor Chrono 2 - really enjoy this watch visually and mechanically and the like Cartier the brand has a great name and rep....better name and rep to be debated....
Obviously the JLC is a chrono, but functions aside to me its a tough choice!








(image from web)

Looking for any and all opinions, brand critiques, etc. Which holds more respect, more value? I love both and will eventually own both, but curious to what others think.

-VB


----------



## Watchbreath

Why do you worry about respect? Cartier holds it value better.


----------



## VetteBandit

I dont mean respect amongst peers I meant which brand holds more respect. Hope that helps.


----------



## ulackfocus

If you want to impress the neighbors, get the Cartier because they have better name recognition amongst the general public. If I recall, the movements inside most of their watches are ETA based - some derivative of either the ETA 289x or Valjoux 775x series depending on what features the watch has. The JLC is an in-house movement, and I'd bet 80% of the members here would take a JLC over a Cartier of similar style. Many think JLC is one of the best buys in high end watches (including me). I guess I get to repeat this: JLC had made movements for Patek Philippe, Audemars Piguet, Vacheron Constantin, and IWC to name a few. They're called the watchmaker's watch.


----------



## Andrés

Those to watches aren´t even in the same league. JLC by far.


----------



## cholack

This is really comparing apples to oranges. JLC has a real horological history, whereas Cartier has a strong jewelery tradition. Buy the JLC.


----------



## Ozy

One thing I have learnt is that if you have to ask, then you're simply not worthy. Especially in this comparison.


----------



## Polly

ulackfocus said:


> If you want to impress the neighbors, get the Cartier because they have better name recognition amongst the general public. If I recall, the movements inside most of their watches are ETA based - some derivative of either the ETA 289x or Valjoux 775x series depending on what features the watch has. The JLC is an in-house movement, and I'd bet 80% of the members here would take a JLC over a Cartier of similar style. Many think JLC is one of the best buys in high end watches (including me). I guess I get to repeat this: JLC had made movements for Patek Philippe, Audemars Piguet, Vacheron Constantin, and IWC to name a few. They're called the watchmaker's watch.


Amen......you said it all.


----------



## Watchbreath

And who is credited for making the first wristwatch?


cholack said:


> This is really comparing apples to oranges. JLC has a real horological history, whereas Cartier has a strong jewelery tradition. Buy the JLC.


----------



## bograd

In terms of watchmaking, it's hard to beat JLC. For me they are on the same level as PP, VC or AP. Cartier has done some great work lately, but i think it's on a diferent league than JLC.


----------



## Watchbreath

If you get the chance, checkout a Tortue XL Tourbillon, you'll see Cartier in a different light.


bograd said:


> In terms of watchmaking, it's hard to beat JLC. For me they are on the same level as PP, VC or AP. Cartier has done some great work lately, but i think it's on a diferent league than JLC.


----------



## Janne

I like JLC, but in this case, I prefer the Cartier.
That JLC model range is very "non-JLC", and not in my taste.

Cartier may not have the same horological importance as JLC, but they have done some goundbreaking designs we all benefit from today.


----------



## Sathorael

Watchbreath said:


> And who is credited for making the first wristwatch?


Patek Philippe...

As far as the Cartier and the JLC I tend to agree with the rest of the kids. JLC is one of a few names that commands respect from the people who know better. The only problem, is the JLC isn't really a "dressy" watch like you had stated wanting. If you are going for dressy, get a Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Grande. Also, the Girard Perregaux 1945 collection is nice if you're looking for a squared classy watch. Or just forgo all and pick up the ultimate in elegance, Patek Phillipe Calatrava. Hope this helps.


----------



## v76

The first practical (and non-limited production) wristwatch was made by either a) Patek Philippe, b) Girard-Perregaux or c) Cartier, depending on whom you ask :-d

I'd say Blaise Pascal was the first to wear a pocket watch on the wrist b-)



Sathorael said:


> Patek Philippe...
> 
> As far as the Cartier and the JLC I tend to agree with the rest of the kids. JLC is one of a few names that commands respect from the people who know better. The only problem, is the JLC isn't really a "dressy" watch like you had stated wanting. If you are going for dressy, get a Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Grande. Also, the Girard Perregaux 1945 collection is nice if you're looking for a squared classy watch. Or just forgo all and pick up the ultimate in elegance, Patek Phillipe Calatrava. Hope this helps.


----------



## mikeyc

To me the choice is obvious also, JLC. In house movement and pedigree, its not even close. Cartier is a great jewellry company, JLC is a great watch company.


----------



## SwedishElite22

In terms of 'high end' I am realetively 'green' so take this for what it's worth but... Ive always been under the impression that JLC was considered the watchmakers watch and carried the opinion that Cartier was a designer watch (not to say it isn't a solid watch, I've just never been one for the mainstream brand).

If I was looking to drool let alone dream of or research or save for or buy I would be looking JLC.


----------



## Tragic

I would realize it was MY money, (and quite a bit of it) and buy whichever I liked best.


----------



## cl0r0x70

You want a dress watch, then get something from the JLC Master Control or Reverso series. The model you listed has nothing to do with "dress."


----------



## bacari

Can't go wrong either way; particularly since you said you will eventually get both anyway. I'm partial to the JLC for some aforementioned reasons. I did try on a Calibre de Cartier yesterday that was very nice with an in house movement.


----------



## Biased&Critical

.


----------



## Biased&Critical

Ozy said:


> One thing I have learnt is that if you have to ask, then you're simply not worthy. Especially in this comparison.


-1

No stupid questions, just stupid answers.

For those of us in the know, these 2 watches don't line up in comparison at all. You're conveniently forgetting that you weren't always in the know.

Please enlighten me on what "worthy" means? Last time I checked, you didn't have to fill out an application to buy a watch, you just had to be able to afford it. If Poster is deciding between the 2, then he must be able to afford either, and as such, is "worthy" of his choice.

He should be applauded for asking first, not demoralized for making an inquiry you think is beginner level.​


----------



## Janne

I think he was joking.


----------



## Bidle

I would go for the JLC, just because I dislike the Cartier.

Looking at the brands en not the models: I still go for JLC, there watches are better looking and also I do like there movements and the company itself. I just don't like the models Cartier makes.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

I would go for the Cartier out of the two models you have shown. I also wouldn't give a rat's ass what anyone else thinks. Cartier makes a beautiful watch, whether it houses an ETA or in-house movement is inconsequential.


----------



## v76

I'd choose most of the Master Control and heritage inspired watches (and, of course many of the haute-horology models) from JLC over any Cartier, but the rest of their range befuddles me (apart from being unwearably large for my wrists). However in this case the choice is clear - the Cartier.


----------



## amine

If you like the Santos then get the steel one, as far as i'm concerned i never liked two tones watches.
As for the JLC you posted here, i don' t find anything " dressy" about it, that's obviously a sport watch...i'd look towards the Master Control series or Reverso and if budget isn't an issue then i'd consider a Reverso rose gold (plenty of complication choices, MP/Day-Night indicator/Dual Time...etc).


----------

